# Home Gym Equipment ?



## nitopper (Dec 15, 2011)

Ok so my wife is 32 weeks n with our 3rd child and i think i will find it hard getting to the gym 3/4 times a week once the new arrival comes along (God willing).

So im really thinking hard about getting a few pieces of gym equipment bought for the garage so i can pop out and do some weight training !

I will leave the cardio to the days i can get to the gym because i do a lot of swimming in my cardio work-outs !

So what im wondering/asking is if anyone has any good advice as to what/where to get home gym equipment !

Garage is 14 Metres long and 7 metres wide ! I dont mind buying second hand and id like to keep to a budget of around 225-250 pounds !

Any help will be awsome thanks !


----------



## moocows911 (Jun 2, 2011)

I recently got myself a Home gym, which i love using, although my garage spcae is significantly smaller.

I went very basic. I got a power rack, bench and about 150kg in olympic weights. I got all mine new though and it came to 450ish.

IMO a squat rack/stands/power cage is a must, else It makes everything alot harder (can only squat what you can clean for example), and if it has spotter arms then it can help if you go for one rep too many.

Not sure how you'd get it that cheap, though anything is possible. Try looking on ebay, theres always an assortment of stuff on there.

However if its jsut as a stopgap whilst you sort stuff out with the new baby, perhaps think about something like the P90X system, with some basic dumbells...?


----------



## ianm2585 (Mar 14, 2010)

if you got any scrap metal dealers nearby go check them out had loads of weight plates from them plus old benches very cheap as well


----------

